
Show HN: CLOR – Share your YC application with investors - jeff393
https://clor.com/
======
avip
I call it "sign-up driven development", or "sign up to find out what you are
signing up for".

~~~
jeff393
Sorry for any confusion, we tried to be clear but must have missed the mark :)

Here's how it works - Create an account, import your YC application or enter
information about your startup manually, then send the shareable link for your
startup profile to investors by Twitter or Email.

~~~
avip
Sorry for the deconstructive feedback. What I was trying to convey is - maybe
move the registration part to the end of the process? Or better, taking hint
from Ashley-Medison, "a new VC just browsed your submission! register to
contact her!"

I think many in your target group may be registration-aversed, even if well
intended.

[LAST EDIT]: Now that I've looked more closely, in this case it's not obvious
how to "grant access without registration", as you need HN creds to grab the
application. Plus there's the inevitable issue of "investors" being spammed
and unregistering. So, in your specific case, this onboarding flow seems
reasonable.

------
jeff393
Hey HN, my co-founder and I created this little service after Thanksgiving to
help founders share their startups with investors. We’re using the tool
ourselves and figured other people might like it too.

If you have any questions or feedback you can reach me at jeff@clor.com

------
smartis2812
I can neither visit the "Privacy Policy" nor "Terms of Service".

~~~
jeff393
Thanks for the heads up, we'll update the links now.

------
harrisreynolds
Yeah... the site is so sparse and light on information that it doesn't make me
want to even spend my time signing up.

Questions:

\- What does CLOR even mean? \- Why have an about link that just points to the
home page? \- What is the bigger picture for doing this? Current market size
is "startups that applied for YC" which doesn't make me think there is much
going on here.

Just providing some honest feedback. I do wish you all the best!!

------
bobbygoodlatte
Very cool. I just signed up as an investor :)

